# Dell 6000 laptop:  external projector/monitor not working

## juniper

hello,

well i have tried to everything under the sun, so i am going to ask for help now.  i have a dell 6000 laptop and i want to get an external projector/monitor going.  i have tried all sorts of things, the gentoo dual monitor how to etc.  to no avail.

here is my working, no dual monitor attempt xorg file.

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/twmoefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ja-ipafonts"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Laptop Keyboard"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "ALPS GlidePoint"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option      "LeftEdge"              "120"

    Option      "RightEdge"             "830"

    Option      "TopEdge"               "120"

    Option      "BottomEdge"            "560"

    Option      "FingerLow"             "14"

    Option      "FingerHigh"            "15"

    Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "70"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

    Option      "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"            "0"

    Option      "MinSpeed"              "0.3"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"              "0.75"

    Option      "AccelFactor"           "0.015"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "200"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "200"

    Option      "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

    Option      "LeftRightScrolling"    "1"

    Option      "CircularScrolling"     "0"

    Option      "SHMConfig"             "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "External Mouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "Protocol"              "imps/2"

    Option      "Emulate3Buttons"       "no"

    Option      "Buttons"               "5"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Dell 1680x1050 LCD"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 100

    VertRefresh 60

    DisplaySize 320 200

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel i915"

    Driver      "i810"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Intel i915"

    Monitor     "Dell 1680x1050 LCD"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "ALPS GlidePoint" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "External mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Laptop Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "BlankTime"     "0"

    Option      "StandbyTime"   "5"

    Option      "SuspendTime"   "10"

    Option      "OffTime"       "15"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0660

    Group "video"

EndSection

```

here is my lspci

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

0000:03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

0000:03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

0000:03:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd SD Card reader (rev 17)

0000:03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter (rev 05)

```

finally, here is my last attampt at dual monitor.  at some stage in this process i actually got something working, but i don't know what i did because now i can't get anything on the external.

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/twmoefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ja-ipafonts"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Laptop Keyboard"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "ALPS GlidePoint"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option      "LeftEdge"              "120"

    Option      "RightEdge"             "830"

    Option      "TopEdge"               "120"

    Option      "BottomEdge"            "560"

    Option      "FingerLow"             "14"

    Option      "FingerHigh"            "15"

    Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "70"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

    Option      "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"            "0"

    Option      "MinSpeed"              "0.3"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"              "0.75"

    Option      "AccelFactor"           "0.015"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "200"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "200"

    Option      "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

    Option      "LeftRightScrolling"    "1"

    Option      "CircularScrolling"     "0"

    Option      "SHMConfig"             "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "External Mouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "Protocol"              "imps/2"

    Option      "Emulate3Buttons"       "no"

    Option      "Buttons"               "5"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Dell 1680x1050 LCD"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 100

    VertRefresh 60

    DisplaySize 320 200

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor1"

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel i915 0"

    Driver      "i810"

    Screen      0

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

    Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

    Option      "VBERestore" "false"

    Option      "DevicePresence" "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel i915 1"

    Driver      "i810"

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 0"

    Device      "Intel i915 0"

    Monitor     "Dell 1680x1050 LCD"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Intel i915 1"

    Monitor     "monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "normal"

    Screen 0 "Screen 0"

    InputDevice "ALPS GlidePoint" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "External mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Laptop Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "BlankTime"     "0"

    Option      "StandbyTime"   "5"

    Option      "SuspendTime"   "10"

    Option      "OffTime"       "15"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "projector"

        Screen 0 "Screen 0"

        Screen 1 "Screen 1" Rightof "Screen 0"

    InputDevice "ALPS GlidePoint" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "External mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Laptop Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

as you can see, i was trying to be clever by defining two devices monitors etc.  some incarnations of this file complains about the busid, some no monitorlayout.  i don't know.  pretty frustrated.

help would be lovely.

i start the thing with

```

startx -- -layout projector

```

and nothing.

j

----------

## enternaL

Try this out:

Gentoo-Wiki: HOWTO: Dual Monitor

I've more-or-less tused that to get an external monitor on my Inspiron 9300 working.  Though still waiting on a dynamic way to have an external monitor without altering the config.  My laptop is under repair, so I can't share its xorg.conf at the moment, but if the link doesn't help, I'll try to make a special attempt to get it.

----------

## juniper

yeah, i tried that, but it really didn't work too well.  i think that i can look a little closer.  i don't suppose that you will be getting your laptop back in a day or two?  if you (or anyone else with a similar laptop) can post the xorg file that will be great.

j

----------

## juniper

ok, i have a working xorg file, mostly.

here it is

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/twmoefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ja-ipafonts"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Laptop Keyboard"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "ALPS GlidePoint"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option      "LeftEdge"              "120"

    Option      "RightEdge"             "830"

    Option      "TopEdge"               "120"

    Option      "BottomEdge"            "560"

    Option      "FingerLow"             "14"

    Option      "FingerHigh"            "15"

    Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "70"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

    Option      "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"            "0"

    Option      "MinSpeed"              "0.3"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"              "0.75"

    Option      "AccelFactor"           "0.015"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "200"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "200"

    Option      "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

    Option      "LeftRightScrolling"    "1"

    Option      "CircularScrolling"     "0"

    Option      "SHMConfig"             "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "External Mouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "Protocol"              "imps/2"

    Option      "Emulate3Buttons"       "no"

    Option      "Buttons"               "5"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Dell 1680x1050 LCD"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 100

    VertRefresh 60

    DisplaySize 320 200

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "External Monitor"

    #HorizSync   31-64

    #VertRefresh 56-75

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel i915 Normal"

    Driver      "i810"

        BusID   "PCI:0:2:0"

#       Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel i915 Twin1"

    Driver      "i810"

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

    Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

    Option      "VBERestore" "false"

    Option      "DevicePresence" "false"

    Option      "DisplayInfo" "false"

    Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel i915 Twin2"

    Driver      "i810"

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

    Option      "VBERestore" "false"

    Option      "DevicePresence" "false"

    Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "LCD Alone"

    Device      "Intel i915 Normal"

    Monitor     "Dell 1680x1050 LCD"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "LCD"

    Device      "Intel i915 Twin1"

    Monitor     "Dell 1680x1050 LCD"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Projector"

    Device      "Intel i915 Twin2"

    Monitor     "External Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Normal"

    Screen "LCD Alone"

    InputDevice "ALPS GlidePoint" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "External mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Laptop Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "Projector"

    Screen       0 "LCD"

    Screen       1 "Projector" RightOf "LCD"

    InputDevice "ALPS GlidePoint" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "External mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Laptop Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0660

    Group "video"

EndSection

```

note, if you wish to use this xorg file, to start in projector mode you run

startx -- -layout Projector

also note that the laptop lcd is display 0.0 and the projector is 0.1.  so, in order to launch a program on the projector you have to

export DISPLAY=localhost:0.1

the launch your program.  the projector display is to the right of the lcd display. thus, in order to get the mouse pointer to the projector, move the pointer all the way past the right hand side of the screen.

likewise normal mode is launched with

startx -- -layout Normal

it seems that gdm starts in normal mode.  How do i control this?  i.e. tell gdm to start in projector mode or normal mode.

Outstanding issues:

1)  well, it crashed when i was hooked up to the projector and the screen was blanked after some time of inactivity (any suggestions here?  probably disable screen blanking, i was using xfce)  Thus, i got through my presentation, but i left it on after the presentation and it crashed after some time

2)  when i am hooked up to a monitor, my widescreen laptop LCD displays in widescreen and the CRT is properly a non-widescreen width.  not the case for a projector.  my laptop LCD displays in non-widescreen, a little bit of a pain, but does not affect the presentation.

j

----------

